# Lucid Absinthe Review



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*Lucid Absinthe

*​Ok, so after hearing about how Absinthe gives you a different kind of buzz or drunkness, I had to inspect this a bit further.

I'm told that the REAL DEAL can make you trip and hallucinate do to the worm wood that is put in Absinthe.

USA has outlawed Absinthe for quite a while and then they finally allowed it to be sold again but the amount of worm wood used had to be regulated.

So, I bought this bottle for around $25 that included a cup and the slotted knife. We got the sugar cubes and poured ice water over the sugar like we were instructed.

No I love black licorice quite a bit but the taste of black licorice was so strong, I could barely drink this stuff and my wife wouldn't even touch it.

I experienced a drunk I hadn't experienced before but no tripping or hallucinations involved. My wife said I wasn't a pleasant person to be around and I don't remember any of it. I never stop remembering due to alcohol like that unless I am just completely smashed.

Maybe other Absinthe is a lot better than this crap and maybe it taste a lot better too but this stuff is horrible.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I love absinthe, was this a full sized bottle for 25 bucks? That's a hell of a price for this, I've seen it near 60


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, I gotta go to Nebraska.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

The hallucinations are mostly myth. It was a political move that originated with wine manufacturers combatting its popularity in France hundreds of years ago. The amount of thujone (the psychoactive) is not enough to trip. I love the stuff, but more than two glasses and the anise does become too much. Thanks for the review, I haven't tried this brand yet.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Does all absinthe have a strong anise flavor?


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup... they're all like that. I had some down in New Orleans at an absinthe bar and it was fantastic.


----------



## Zerokruel (Dec 24, 2013)

I've had absinthe that was anise free (imported) - it tasted like a pine cone. I remember the alcohol content was rediculously high and just hard to choke down.

Edit: Mata Hari, was the anise free one I had.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ezlevor said:


> Yup... they're all like that. I had some down in New Orleans at an absinthe bar and it was fantastic.


This stuff was just way to strong.

Is it always served with sugar and Ice water only?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

huskers said:


> This stuff was just way to strong.
> 
> Is it always served with sugar and Ice water only?


I think it is the Czechs who light the sugar on fire to caramelize it, but traditionally (Swiss) you drip ice water over the cube. There's a great documentary (called Absinthe I believe) I saw on Netflix a while ago.

Also, check out the cocktail called Sazerac. It uses an absinthe rinse and is divine.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, they did the fire thing in new orleans. They cut it quite a bit with the water, and while the black licorice flavor is strong, it was very smooth. There's a local distillery in Milwaukee that makes an absinthe that is supposed to be really good. 

In fact, I just looked em up and they make 2. They make the regular green one, and then a red colored one that is infused with hibiscus and other botanicals. I'm going to have to pick up a bottle.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I've had the real stuff from The Czech Republic. Taste was bitter beyond description. A cross between pine needles and black licorice and gin. Not good. However... I was under the impression that my feet had gone on somewhere and left me where I was. It is a very different experience from most other things I've tried in the distant past. The alcohol content was about 80% I believe and the thujone content was high, like 30mg/kg. This was about 12 years ago and I bought some of the same item from the same person in the same place last year and it had changed. It tasted much better but the feeling was lesser. Still interesting, but not as fun.
However... I found another source where the thujone content is supposedly 100mg/kg and the alcohol I believe is higher. The taste is not good but the effect is that of wearing a lead suit. Everything is very heavy and you pretty much just want to sit and chill. Also, the alcohol at that level makes it pretty difficult to drink strait but the effect is nearly immediate.

You are allowed by US Customs to purchase 1 bottle for personal use from over seas.


----------

